# SonarChart compatibility with a Elite 5 HDI



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone know if you can create a sonarchart with a Elite 5 HDI , I have a few quarry lakes I'd love to create a underwater topo map for? The website isn't clear on it.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

With the Elite 5 HDI, you cannot record Sonar logs with the unit. You can however, use SonarCharts live through the GoFree module or the Digital yachts SonarServer. and once it is processed you can refresh your chip and get the sonarchart layer on the chip.


----------

